# Girl from Kent and her new TT



## M33RRY (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey! I have just traded my Golf GTI for the 225bhp model Mk1 TT in Silver and am so excited. Every time I take it for a drive it makes me smile. I am new to this forum thing so am a little shy, but hopefully you can offer any advice when needed! Interested in any TT meets in Kent.
M33RRY


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look in the events section for meets then have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi M33RRY, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

M33RRY said:


> Hey! I have just traded my Golf GTI for the 225bhp model Mk1 TT in Silver and am so excited. Every time I take it for a drive it makes me smile. I am new to this forum thing so am a little shy, but hopefully you can offer any advice when needed! Interested in any TT meets in Kent.
> M33RRY


Welcome, I hope you paint her Pink, ok maybe not...enjoy TTF..a friendly place. Ciao


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum 

If your quick and grab your passport there is a meet just over the border in Sussex.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=152404

Cheers

Trev


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome, you just missed a kent meet, think we are trying to get together in the new year.

Contact ian222 South East Rep, for the next one and keep an eye on the events section



T ROB T


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

welcome ,the forums a handy place the meets or good to.
Not a lot of meets in kent but where are you ?
rich



M33RRY said:


> Hey! I have just traded my Golf GTI for the 225bhp model Mk1 TT in Silver and am so excited. Every time I take it for a drive it makes me smile. I am new to this forum thing so am a little shy, but hopefully you can offer any advice when needed! Interested in any TT meets in Kent.
> M33RRY


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 



crapgolf said:


> welcome ,the forums a handy place the meets or good to.
> Not a lot of meets in kent but where are you ?
> rich
> 
> I'll have a wild stab at Sevenoaks...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> I'll have a wild stab at Sevenoaks...


 :lol: :lol:

You're not shy in coming forward. You need some bromide in yer tea... :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a wild stab at Sevenoaks...
> ...


 :lol:


----------

